# GpsBereich bestimmen



## freakyblue (15. Aug 2014)

Ich möchte mich an ein für mich noch relativ kompliziertes projekt wagen und dafür brauche ich eure hilfe.
Ich möchte für eine kleine app ein beliebiges polygon auf einer karte als festen bereich mit EINDEUTIGEN grenzen bestimmen (sehr wichtig), und anschließend bestimmen ob meine aktuelle position innerhalb des polygons liegt und dann den küzesten weg zu der nächsten grenze ermitteln und diesen via pfeil und meterangabe auf dem display ausgeben.
Nun das größte problem: wie definiere ich einen bereich mit hilfe von koordinaten? 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ansätze geben, damit ich das projekt umsetzen kann...


----------



## Androbin (15. Aug 2014)

Ich gehe 'mal davon aus, dass du die Klasse "Polygon" im Package "java.awt.Polygon" noch nicht kennst?


----------

